# Tray Ceiling Info Needed



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

We've got a finished basement coming up that will have a tray ceiling in a few areas. It's a tall ceiling, and I've got plenty of room to work. 

For the tray ceiling I was planning to frame-down from the ceiling using 2x material to get to my (lower) height. 

Before I stubbornly push thru this project doing things "my way", I thought I'd ask around to see if anyone had any tips or suggestions. 

I ran a few searches, but the history is pretty limited, so I thought I'd venture a question. I know there's now a few of you thinking that if I don't full-well know, I shouldn't do it... 
I know I CAN do it... I just want to know the best/fastest/cheapest way! 

Thanks guys,
~Matt


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

The extra ht makes the tray effect that much better, dont lower, just go around the room perimeter with your 45 degree blocking. unless you have to lower for pipes/ducts etc...


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

We've got a few of each to work around, so basically everything is coming lower- ceiling and edges!

~Matt


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Simple job, frame down with 2x mat to your new cieling ht, perimeter room with 45 deg angled framing, the run of the 45 deg pieces can vary based on overall room dimensions and door hts around room, typicall tray has angle coming directly off wall, (no soffit). G


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Gene!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Use 2x for the bottom and osb or plywood for the face! Makes things go alot faster! Don't forget the pics after your done!:thumbsup:


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

We're starting this basement today. Currently the plan is to frame the walls, drop the ceiling as needed to cover the pipes, etc, and then box-in soffits around the edges as needed. The tray effect will be created with crown moulding at the bottom of the soffit, so the HO can put lights up if he wants. However, we'll see what they're thoughts are once the walls start taking shape.

FWIW, I have this project bid a section at a time... so we'll do the framing, then meet to tweak the plans, then take the next step. 

It's nice to not sweat the details too much at the start, only to battle 1000 CO's along the way!

I'll get some pix posted ASAP. 

~Matt


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

CrpntrFrk- thanks for the OSB tip, I like that idea!


----------

